# Anyone recognize this 870 folding stock



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Guy says it has no name on it.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Just Guessing Here....... >*

CHOATE,or TAPCO,how about Fulton Armory ?? ---SAWMAN


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Its an ATI stock


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

I found it the other day searching around... CIA


http://www.thegunsource.com/item/18...ps_Pads_Stocks_Side_Folding_Stock_For_Ul.aspx


----------

